# To silicone or not to silicone!



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm having a bit of a toss up. I know what I should do but am quite reluctant in doing if I don't have to.

I picked up a 120 gal rimless star fire tank.... Beautiful and clean except for one small flaw. The tank has a floating bottom and on the bottom seam the previous owner dug about 50% down the seam. The effected area is about .5". My question is do I attempt to clean it out and force new silicone in or do the deed and pull the whole front pane off and redo the whole front? 

Here's a pic of the seam (pic is rotated 90 degrees)


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well if you're worried, I would reseal. 120 gal X 8.8 lbs on the floor isn't a good thing to wake up/come home to.

Really, it shouldn't be an issue, but I've had tanks like that and it wasn't an issue. I've also resealed tanks with a lot less damage just to be sure. 

You're right it's a 50/50.

A better pic of the whole tank along with another pic of where the damage is might help on the visuals


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Is the damage in the part of the silicone joint that is between the panes of glass? Or just in the cove-shaped bead that covers the corner?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks for the replies

The damage goes down between the panes  ... its really unfortunate but i will be fixing it


----------

